# UCI World Cup Graz 2005



## Monty98 (19. Juni 2005)

hallo zusammen!

wer kommt denn alles nach graz dieses jahr? ich denk ein paar von euch haben sich die tage schon freigehalten und können schon sagen ob sie kommen  
und für die dies noch nicht wissen:

am 8. und 9. Juli findet der World Cup statt
und am 10. Juli am gleichen ort in graz wird ein lauf des Alpenpokals veranstaltet.
und normalerweise könnt ihr dort bei gegebener lust und laune mitfahren..ob mit lizens oder in den hobby klassen bleibt eure entscheidung. aber ihr wisst ja sicher schon wie das ablauft.


----------



## tommytrialer (20. Juni 2005)

ich komm und fahr auch mit

generell sind recht viele deutsche am start

im anhang der zeitplan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (30. Juni 2005)

threadwiederbelebung


----------



## Raimund-Aut (30. Juni 2005)

Für Leute, die sich nicht entscheiden können, ob sie nach Graz zum Worldcup kommen sollen und die vielleicht ein neues Rädlein brauchen:

Ich hab noch drei BT Rahmen zum Verkauf (neu)

1x RAVen 6.0 long in schwarz
1x RAVen 6.0 long in blau
1x RAVen 6.0 short in blau

jeweils mit Maguraaufnahmen und dazupassender Gabel.

Kommt nach Graz, seht den Pro's zu, trainiert mit uns und kauft euch ein neues Rädlein

Raimund


----------



## Schevron (30. Juni 2005)

was würden die den kosten?
brauch zwar zz keinen wäre aber mal schön zu wissen


----------



## Raimund-Aut (1. Juli 2005)

Die Rahmen sind neu und mit Rechnung. Der Preis ist der Listenpreis von 443 Euro für den Rahmen und 89 Euro für die Gabel 

Raimund


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (5. Juli 2005)

Stefan Lange und meiner einer fahren auch nach Graz.. hab ja nach meiner verpatzten DM dank meines Rückens noch einiges gut zumachen...

wer kommt noch?!?

MfG
Marco

PS: Wo ich bin ist vorne...und wenn ich hinten bin...dann ist da vorne!!!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (5. Juli 2005)

ich kann leider nicht mit weil ich bekomm auf arbeit nicht frei..


----------



## Monty98 (7. Juli 2005)

hihi hoho es wird schon aufgebaut    








edit: bild


----------



## soma (7. Juli 2005)

Na das sieht doch vielversprechend aus. Hoffe mal auf schöne Bilder und Videos 
Hoffentlich ist auch schönes Wetter!


----------



## Scrat (8. Juli 2005)

Hi,

gibt's eigentlich 'ne Chance, davon was im Fernsehen mitzubekommen (ORF oder  'n österreichischer Privatsender)?

Eher nicht, oder?

Servus, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (8. Juli 2005)

Fernsehen wohl eher nicht...vielleicht ein kleiner Beitrag in "Zeit im Bild" (is soviel wie normale nachrichten) aber das war schon...

naja warum ich eigentlich schreibe ist da der Herr Benito Ros einen neuen Hochsprugrekord hingelegt hat.  *133cm*

anbei ein kleines bildchen davon. später lade ich noch alle meine bilder vom ersten tag hoch.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (8. Juli 2005)

Lag der alte Rekord nicht bei 1,35m den er mit dem Monty X-Lite Titan aufgestellt hat? Es gab da mal so ein schönes Video bei www.vtcz.ch


----------



## Monty98 (8. Juli 2005)

der TRA hat mir auf msn grad erzählt dass das bei einer show war...also nicht wirklich offiziell...benito gewann übrigen 300 für den side hop und er wurde erster in der quali. das blaue xtp is das neue vom vincent...hm sonst noch was? naja der wettkampf war halt krank aber die bilder lad ich eh gleich hoch.
achja! teilweise goss es wie aus kübeln  hoffe morgen und übermorgen wirds besser.

noch ein vorgeschmack (is übrigens auch der benito) :


----------



## Monty98 (8. Juli 2005)

die fotos sind jetzt in meinem fotoalbum...viel spaß


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (8. Juli 2005)

wasn das hier fürn rahmen bzw. wer fährt ihn???

hoffmann is des ne oder?

EDIT....scheint n komisches bild zu sein,denn auf den anderen bildern siehts aus wien coust,aber auf diesem pic sieht es eben seltsam aus


----------



## Monty98 (8. Juli 2005)

ist ein coust mit andren sticker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (9. Juli 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> ist ein coust mit andren sticker...



gut,danke....alles klar,nur mal im ernst,auf dem einen bild was ich verlinkt habe sieht es so aus als wär zwischen den drei kettenstreben nen knick oder ????


----------



## Monty98 (9. Juli 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> gut,danke....alles klar,nur mal im ernst,auf dem einen bild was ich verlinkt habe sieht es so aus als wär zwischen den drei kettenstreben nen knick oder ????



ja als ich jetzt zum zweiten mal hingesehn habe hab ichs mir auch gedacht


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (9. Juli 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Herr Benito Ros einen neuen Hochsprugrekord hingelegt hat.  *133cm*



das soll nen rekord sein? der craig macht jaa mehr. ich glaube, der hat auch schon 134 cm gemacht.   

Jan


----------



## Raimund-Aut (9. Juli 2005)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> das soll nen rekord sein? der craig macht jaa mehr. ich glaube, der hat auch schon 134 cm gemacht.
> 
> Jan




Ich hab ein Känguruh, das springt 2 Meter hoch!!!

Ein Rekord ist ein Rekord, wenn er offiziell beobachtet und bestätigt wird. Was irgendjemand irgendwann irgendwo springt ist zwar fein, aber leider aus rekordtechnischer Sicht irrelevant.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (9. Juli 2005)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ein Känguruh, das springt 2 Meter hoch!!!
> 
> Ein Rekord ist ein Rekord, wenn er offiziell beobachtet und bestätigt wird. Was irgendjemand irgendwann irgendwo springt ist zwar fein, aber leider aus rekordtechnischer Sicht irrelevant.



jaa, schon klar. war jaa auch jetzt nicht böse gemeint.   

Jan


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (9. Juli 2005)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> der craig macht jaa mehr. ich glaube, der hat auch schon 134 cm gemacht.



dat war uff ne mauer und net über ne latte jan


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (9. Juli 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> dat war uff ne mauer und net über ne latte jan



jaa stimmt, aber trotzdem ist es viel zu krass, was der craig da veranstaltet!!    

Jan


----------



## Monty98 (9. Juli 2005)

20":

1. Benito Ros
2. Marco Hösel
3. Dani Comas

26"

1. Kenny Belay (ohne fehler im finale)
2. Vincent Hermance (ein Fehlerpunkt im Finale)
3. Thomas Öhler   
4. Marc Caisso

Damen:

1. Karin Moor
2. eine der zwei spanischen Zwillinge
3. die zweite der Zwillinge


----------



## Scrat (10. Juli 2005)

Moin,

komplette Ergebnislisten im "Ergebnisse"-Thread (oder auf www.uci.ch).

Servus, Thomas


----------



## mafa (10. Juli 2005)

bilder sind hier eine ganze menge
http://www.trial-wc-graz.at.tt/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (11. Juli 2005)

ich hab jetzt noch Bilder vom Tag 2 im Fotoalbum...und wenns wen interessiert. ich hab mit meim Handy ein paar Videos vom Side Hop Contest (135cm Versuch) gefilmt, aber ich warne euch, so eine scheiß Qualität habt ihr noch nieee gesehn. also is echt in keiner Form mit den Bildern zu vergleichen. Aber wers unbedingt haben will...die Videos sind übrigens nur mitm Quicktime Player oder mitm Nokia Multi Media Player 1.1 abzuspieln.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (11. Juli 2005)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> das soll nen rekord sein? der craig macht jaa mehr. ich glaube, der hat auch schon 134 cm gemacht.
> 
> Jan



lauf mir niemals über den weg...so ein scheiss gelaber...unglaublich..
 glaub du hast 'Benito noch nie LIVE gesehen... der klemmt sich deinen Craig unter den Arm und macht Kleinholz aus ihm...  den feinen Unterschied bekommt du aber bestimmt noch raus... bist doch nen helles Köpfchen.. 


MfG MArco


----------



## isah (11. Juli 2005)

du kannst die beiden garnicht vergleichen, craig lee scott fährt seit 4,5 jahren und ich will nicht wissen wie lange benito ros schon fährt..


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (11. Juli 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> lauf mir niemals über den weg...so ein scheiss gelaber...unglaublich..
> glaub du hast 'Benito noch nie LIVE gesehen... der klemmt sich deinen Craig unter den Arm und macht Kleinholz aus ihm...  den feinen Unterschied bekommt du aber bestimmt noch raus... bist doch nen helles Köpfchen..
> 
> 
> MfG MArco



 würde die gern mal live sehen, also beide gleichseitig, damit man die mal vergleichen kann. mich würde der unterschied echt mal interessieren.

Jan


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (11. Juli 2005)

ich glaub dann gäbs keine cls fans mehr    
also des is wie wenn ich n haufen sch..... mit nem klumpen gold vergleiche.
also cls schön und gut.
aber
der kerl is einfach nur blöd.

benito
dagegen ist blöd, sicher und hat ganzschön rums in den beinen und armen.

aber glaubt nur weiter an cls
der euch dei erleuchtung bringt.    

mich überzeugen comp fahrer halt eher wie so city eintagsfliegen.
aber jedem das seine.

sebo


----------



## MSC-Trialer (11. Juli 2005)

@Zootrialer

Bei der Bikeshow irgendwo in UK hättest du mal beide vergleichen können. Als die sich an dem Baumstamm im Sidehop gebattelt haben hat der Craig gewonnen und der Benito hats es fast geschafft . Der Unterschied war bloß das der Benito das ganze zu seiner falschen Seite gemacht hat ich glaub das weis der Craig bis jetzt noch nicht  Habs aber leider auch nur im Video gesehen.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Juli 2005)

ooooooch, jungs.
cls fährt schon geil, kann man nix sagen, nur meiner Meinung nach macht ders nciht mehr lange, also sein Körper machts nciht mehr lange mit, weil einfach die sache die er seinem körper zumutet zu krass sind, und er dafür zu schmächtig is. also der wird sich bald verletzen (hoffentlich nicht) aber das ist meine Prognose.
Benito is gezüchtet, der robbt eh alle weg, gar keine diskusion, das is kein mensch mehr und wenn benito auf seine falsche seite den craig fast zersägt, dann wird er auf seine gute seite den craig alle mal zersägen.....

Max


----------



## jem23 (12. Juli 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> @Zootrialer
> 
> Bei der Bikeshow irgendwo in UK hättest du mal beide vergleichen können. Als die sich an dem Baumstamm im Sidehop gebattelt haben hat der Craig gewonnen und der Benito hats es fast geschafft . Der Unterschied war bloß das der Benito das ganze zu seiner falschen Seite gemacht hat ich glaub das weis der Craig bis jetzt noch nicht  Habs aber leider auch nur im Video gesehen.



JAAAAAA MAAAANNNNNNNNN !!!!

so siehts nämlich aus..hat er bestimmt ganz stolz seinem KLUMP FUß Homie Neil T. erzählt das er Benito geschlagen hat.. nur leider war es ja Benito´s BAD SIDE... lol


----------



## mafa (12. Juli 2005)

hab da ein kurzes video vom benito in graz
beim ersten versuch hat ers geschafft, beim 2ten hat er sich mit einem fehler drüber gerettet
vid 

kanns nicht lang am webspace obenlassen, also nicht wundern wenns irgendwann nimmer da is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (12. Juli 2005)

geile qualität...so ist das mal schön!


----------



## mafa (12. Juli 2005)

fotoaparat halt


----------



## Monty98 (12. Juli 2005)

mafa schrieb:
			
		

> hab da ein kurzes video vom benito in graz
> beim ersten versuch hat ers geschafft, beim 2ten hat er sich mit einem fehler drüber gerettet
> vid
> 
> kanns nicht lang am webspace obenlassen, also nicht wundern wenns irgendwann nimmer da is



wow! echt saufeine qualität! hey interessierst du doch evtl. für ein komplett aufgebautes syntace oder ein 20" grossman mit scheibe? pm an mich wenn sichs für dich gut anhört.


----------

